# Different temperaments in different colors?



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

IMO, they do.
Dreamer is cream. She has endless energy.
Her father is silver. He is 10, going on 2. Tons of energy.
Her brother is Black. Chilled out and focused. Very calm.
Her half sister is red. Quiet, gentle,mild and sweet. She is very talented in obedience. But her other red half sibling is very boisterous sometimes and other times calm.
2 half siblings that are silver are a little more energetic than the rest, but I have not seen them in full motion.
My old white tpoo(passed away recently) and another white spoo I know are much more calm, but a little short with other dogs.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

I kind of think there isn't much to the 'different colors have different personalities' thing, but I could be wrong. 

For what it's worth, my silver spoo is a super sweet, laid back but ACTIVE (does that make sense? he's super active, but very steady in temperament and nothing phases him...not injury, stress, etc.), slightly submissive boy. 

My black mini is an active, playful, cuddler, definite alpha, slightly manipulative, and I've never met a person in my life who didn't love him in the first 3 seconds they'd met him (including people who hate/are afraid of dogs).

Both are crazy smart, as poodles usually are.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think different lines may tend to produce a certain temperament, although there are likely to be variety and outliers in every litter. I'm not aware of any reliable research into colour/temperament links in dogs, so any evidence is ikely to be purely anecdotal - I seem to recall some research in cats that found ginger cats tended to placid good nature, and tortoiseshells deserved their reputation as Norty Torties, but I'm not sure how scientific it was!


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Mikey'sMom said:


> My black mini is an active, playful, cuddler, definite alpha, slightly manipulative, and I've never met a person in my life who didn't love him in the first 3 seconds they'd met him (including people who hate/are afraid of dogs).


Wow, you just described my late black/blue mini! I guess there is something to it.

My white was the smartest dog in the world.

My apricot puppy is smart and the sweetest snuggle puppy you've ever seen.

Great topic for thought.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I really don't think you can gauge poodle temperament by color--any more than I think you can generalize human behavior by hair color. I've had white, cream, apricot, black, and silver poodles over many years. Someone told me silvers were very difficult. My first silver kind of lived up to that. My current silver Beau couldn't be sweeter, more loving, or more eager to please. I do think that meeting the breeder's poodles will give a better indicator of a possible pup's temperament than it's hair color.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

At this point, I don't know that color and temperament run together. I suspect it's more about the ancestors. If there happened to be a white Poodle back there that was ________(fill in the blank about personality) it naturally might have been passed on.

Now, that it not to say that it is impossible. After all, when the experiment was done with the wild foxes, selecting only for docility, certain physical characteristics changed where the foxes developed physical traits that were never seen in wild foxes. The conclusion was that there may be a gene that is linked to another gene or there could be a piggy back gene. It is a theory that is attributed to the evolution of the dog from an ancestor of the wolf...that those wolves tame enough to eat in the proximity of humans developed various physical changes. Monday Pets: The Russian Fox Study – The Thoughtful Animal

And this might not be the same thing at all. We're talking about different personality traits, intelligence, etc and with the foxes, it was more a general docility they were looking for so I don't know that the same concept would apply exactly.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I think there is something to the colors. Blacks smart, a little more centered. Whites a little kookier and harder to focus sometimes. Browns are sillier. You guys talk about silvers being active, but all the silver standard poodles I have met have been very calm. It has to do with the pedigrees, too, and there are lots of exceptions.


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

I think you really have to look at the temperament of the sire and dam, but also the puppy. I have the littermate of Mikey's mom's spoo, and the day I went to pick my puppy I had only the 2 to choose from. My pup was more mellow the other was more active. Due to my husband's physical limitations we figured more mellow was better for us. He's very affectionate just like the breeder's other dogs were and he's pretty mellow.

He does like a long walk in the morning but I have to wake him he doesn't wake me! He gets the dog park in the afternoon (weekends dog park 2x), if he doesn't get the dog park in the afternoon he gets restless. The majority of the time he's happy to sleep.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, our rescue poodle, Indie, is black and is uber intelligent…she has tons of energy but she can play by herself and get it out, or she loves to take a walk. Our other black had a black mother and a white father, BYB. She is skittish, very feminine and keeps a low key bark (we call it talking) all day long. It's a commentary. She loves a walk but doesn't require it, although she did as a pup. Jack is a cream. He is very whiny vocal. He rarely barks, but makes his needs known through his whiny cry: "Can't we go for a walk now, you're putting on your shoes, doesn't that mean we're going outside? Here's my ball, please, PLEASE, play with me". He has a lot of puppy energy and MUST go for a walk or he does zoomies everywhere! 
We had another cream that didn't bark but had this same whiny communication and we took care of a cream standard for a few months that did the same thing…so we think creams are just that way. Not irritating, but so different that the blacks way of communication!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

many many years ago when i first decided to get a dog (and decided against a poodle because of all the horror stories about overbreeding, health issues, etc.), i did find comments claiming that apricots tend to be higher strung. and of course the "brown clown" tag is still around. very possibly all that was true to some degree due to breeding choices. now i think one counts on a good breeder to make the right choices re breeding for health and temperament. but even that is not a guarantee. i believe someone at pf remarked recently that there was a litter of herding dogs where none of the dogs turned out to be really interested in herding.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I do not personally believe that color has anything to do with temperament.


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

I know they are not poodles but I am currently living with 2 english springers which are 8, ive spent most of that time around them.
same litter, same mum and dad, both liver and white, same food, exercise, and you couldnt get more opposites, chalk and cheese!

I think its partly to do with the temperament their parents have, and then they make their own personality.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I've heard the *brightly* colored ones are jokers and the *purple* ones are lovers. :aetsch:


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

You are a hoot! C's Mom!


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

